# Do you tip your groomer?



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Title says it all. Izzo's being groomed for the first time today. The groomer I brought him to owns her own place (she used to be in the vet's office where I take my dogs) I am paying $28 for him to get a bath and just sanitary clipping- nothing major. Is the $28 sufficient or do I need to tip as well???


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

You should definitely tip!!!!! On a $28 job, I'd tip $5-10, but that's just me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I tip $10.00 on a $58. grooming. My groomer is a sweetie and does a great job.

I'd tip $5.00 -$6.00 on $28. groom.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would too, especially if you really like the groomer and the job she does.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I do. And I give her a little more at Christmas. She's a sweetheart and my dogs love going to see her. 

Jane


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Good point, Jane. I forgot to mention that I'll tip her more at Christmas!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers grooming costs around $60! But they ALWAYS stick us with a $10 dematting charge!! (even though we brush him out the night before we bring him in to be groomed.. lol) Sooooo.. no tip for you!!

Ryan


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Ryan,
Ever think the reason you always get charged a $10 'dematting charge' is because you don't tip???? (just teasing)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahaha... nahhhhhhhh... Anyways, we take him to petsmart, its like an assembly line in there..lol.. 

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just picked Gryff up from the groomer. I always tip, especially because she has to deal with Gryff! I got there and she was still working on him. He was whining and crying like she was torturing him. He does that with me too, sometimes before I've even touched him with the brush. My DH yells at me that I'm hurting him. Yeah, right. My dog is such a wuss.

Oh, speaking of Gryff being a wuss, we met the new Hav puppy down the street. Henry is so adorable. Gryff, of course, was terrified and wouldn't play at all and growled every time Henry got close. I hate that behavior in him.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, I (almost) always tip. My groomer is a mobile groomer who comes to the house. She charges $50.00 and I tip $10.00. I brought Mindy to another groomer before this one. She practically shaved her (including her head!!) and she was not matted at all. I had asked for a "puppy cut"- not too short. I was so upset with that groomer-I did not tip her. Needless to say I found another one quickly. I think if you're extremely unhappy with the grooming you should not feel obligated to tip.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I never did tip the groomer when I used her services. (I do it myself now) She runs her own shop and I figure the fee covers all the expenses plus a profit, so why tip? lol I think some of you are very generous with your tips. wow! I can understand having to handle a difficult dog, or coat, but not for a simple wash, dry and trim. That's what the fee is for! 

O.k., so I'm cheap. LOL


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what if the groomer is the owner and the only one grooming? she comes to my house, in and out in about an hour, charges $60.00


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I tip 20%. And thank you for the Christmas bonus reminder.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I would even tip a mobile groomer or one who owns their own shop. You'd tip your hairdresser for just a shampoo and trim, even if she owns her own shop, right?


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My groomer is a mobile groomer who owns the business. She charges by the hour, and it costs between $60-80 to have Scout groomed (which we do about every 4-6 weeks). I don't tip her since she owns the business, but I do give her a Christmas bonus.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Definately tip. The amount I give depends on what was done. This past time, Loki had a few mats and took longer to groom. I tipped more.

A good guideline would be to treat this as your would your hairdresser and tip accordingly.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj, Must be a Canadian thing.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually tip $3-$5...I figure the groomer works a whole lot harder on Marley than my hairdresser works on me and I tip her, too. They do a fabulous job on him and I really like them, so they deserve a little extra.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Title says it all. Izzo's being groomed for the first time today. The groomer I brought him to owns her own place (she used to be in the vet's office where I take my dogs) I am paying $28 for him to get a bath and just sanitary clipping- nothing major. Is the $28 sufficient or do I need to tip as well???


My groomer charges 25 for the same thing and I give her 5 for a tip.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Perugina said:


> My groomer charges 25 for the same thing and I give her 5 for a tip.


I tipped her $5. I really need to get my own pair of clippers and do it myself.Basically she gave him a bath and trimmed feet, nails and sanitary. Today he's a mess again. I am "trying" to let his facial hair stay long but it's starting to bug me that I push his hair cut of his eyes constantly :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Beamers grooming costs around $60! But they ALWAYS stick us with a $10 dematting charge!! (even though we brush him out the night before we bring him in to be groomed.. lol) Sooooo.. no tip for you!!
> 
> Ryan


It's the TIP NAZI!!!! LOL


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Ryan,
> Ever think the reason you always get charged a $10 'dematting charge' is because you don't tip???? (just teasing)


GOOD one Patti!!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Nicole,
She didn't even pluck his ear hair or do that 'anal gland thing' they do???? You're right, you could have done what she did.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Nicole,
> She didn't even pluck his ear hair or do that 'anal gland thing' they do???? You're right, you could have done what she did.


Yes, she plucked his years and I am assuming she expressed his anal glands. I didn't let her trim his face or anything b/c I want his hair to grow but now I am wondering if I should have just let her trim his bangs and nose hair. he looks like a ragamuffin already :/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Ryan, maybe you're right! I esp. would not tip a mobile groomer who charges more than one who has a shop somewhere. I mean, their price INCLUDES the "inconvenience" of getting to you, no? I'd tip an exceptionally great job, or having to deal with a horrible coat, but that's about it. 

I do tip my hairdresser, but then I dye my own hair to save money so ...... I'm cheap! lol Means more money for things like going to National.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the "it might be a Canadian thing" comment. lol. I think the 'price' of a type of service does include inconvenience, extra time for matts, long coats, etc. But that's the 'price'. Price has nothing to do with tip. Tip should be something extra based on how well the service was provided. JMO


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*yes we tip*

Yes, we think our groomer is a doll and she loves our pups, so I do always give her a $5-$10 tip.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe just went for the first time and I tipped $5 on a $20 bill.
The groomer looked pleasantly surprised. Seemed like the right thing to do.
I thought she did a great job.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

For me it depends on the groomer and the job they did. If they did an exceptional job, then I'll tip 15-20%. If it was just a so-so job, then no tip. 

Now our current groomer, who is an angel and does a great job, has not taken our last two attempts to tip. She owns the shop and is, as far as I can tell, the only groomer there. I think she charges exactly what she expects to get paid and that's that. For Pepper to get a bath/condition, coat trim, nails & sanitary trim, ear cleaning, and facial shaping (we're trying to figure out what we want on his head) the fee is $35.

I'm very happy with her and would gladly tip, but so far she's not having it. You know that just makes me like her more :wink:


----------

